# Beautiful Morels!



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2018)

My wonderful neighbor just gave me a dozen of these, very fresh and plump!  I haven't cooked morels for many years, last time I think I just fried them up in butter.

What should I do with these?


----------



## CakePoet (May 9, 2018)

Is it  these : https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morchella  ?

Or these https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gyromitra_esculenta   ( yes they are also known as false morels or morels) ?


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2018)

They're the real (nonpoisonous) deal!  Morel hunting around here is a very popular hobby, and treasured patches are closely guarded secrets.


----------



## JustJoel (May 9, 2018)

Mmmmmm, Wild morels! A mushroom lasagna, no tomato sauce, sounds good. A rich mushroom bisque comes to mind, too.


----------



## salt and pepper (May 9, 2018)

I like to make Morel and wild asparagus pizza's. Both come up the same time each year.


----------



## medtran49 (May 9, 2018)

You lucky dawg!  Heehee.  Somebody on another forum had some gifted to him as well recently.  It's making me want to order some.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 9, 2018)

Mushroom risotto. https://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/giada-de-laurentiis/mushroom-risotto-with-peas-recipe-1915007


----------



## CakePoet (May 9, 2018)

I do a lovely sauce with  morels, cognac and cream and serve to  beef or venison. It is really lovely.  I have also made pie with  morels.  

I had to ask because I seen people on food forum using false morels and that isnt the best idea.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 9, 2018)

I would fry some bacon, fry the morels in the bacon fat, scramble a couple of eggs in the flavored grease and make a giant sandwich on good bread or stuff the mixture into a pita.


----------



## msmofet (May 9, 2018)

Mushroom soup!


----------



## Kayelle (May 9, 2018)

Don't forget *LP's famous  *http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/mushrooms-gratin-67778.html


----------



## medtran49 (May 9, 2018)

If you have some big ones, what about crab, shrimp or lobster stuffed morels?


----------



## bethzaring (May 9, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I would fry some bacon, fry the morels in the bacon fat, scramble a couple of eggs in the flavored grease and make a giant sandwich on good bread or stuff the mixture into a pita.




+1

or just fry them up in butter!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 9, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas!  I think I'll fry them up in butter.  Lots of butter.  Then I'll have morel-flavored butter too!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 9, 2018)

Yum!


----------



## Steven c (May 12, 2018)

Funny I was just thinking about these the other day. When I was a kid the whole family would go to my great aunts house for a Mother’s Day dinner. All of my other aunts and uncles would hit the woods all morning to hunt for them for the meal. Great fun, food, and memory’s. 

The farm had many acres of woods that butted up to a state park along the Mississippi. Unfortunately I don’t think anyone in the family has a farm or even hunts anymore as most of them have now pasted on. The state and location I live now isn’t known for those


----------



## larry_stewart (May 13, 2018)

First time I tried morels was great. I ordered them online from a reputable mushroom site.  got a bag full of plump fresh morels.  I made a pasta dish with morels, parsley, garlic, olive oil, white wine and parm cheese.

A few months later I ordered them again ( same vendor) to make the dish again.  I read a note that came with the morels that said " please wash thoroughly, since picked from the wild, morels may contain  dirt, sticks and worms".   Being an avid gardner, Im used to that stuff so it didnt bother me.  I emptied the paper bag, saw a little dirt, small twig or two and what seamed to be a maggot-like insect. ( Still not squeamish), so I soaked and rinsed the morels , and when I looked at the bottom of the bow I soaked them in, I saw an unusually large amount of the maggot - like insects.  Now I was starting to lose my appetite.  Since the morels have so many nooks and crannies for these things to hide in, I wasn't sure i could eliminate all of them.  I soaked and washed them several more times, each time noticing a large amount of insects at the bottom of the bowl.  At that point , I lost my appetite and threw them all away.  I was disappointed, cause I loved the dish so much, and now every time I think of morels, thats the only thing that comes to mind.  I haven't ordered or had them since.  I wish I could get over it, but its just one of those things that are burned in my memory.


----------



## Vinylhanger (May 13, 2018)

We just coat them in cornmeal and fry.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 13, 2018)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks for the ideas!  I think I'll fry them up in butter.  Lots of butter.  Then I'll have morel-flavored butter too!


 We stopped by the "early" morel spot today. I sauted them in butter and deglazed the pan with some dry sherry. Delicious on the steak I grilled. We will keep checking the other spots. We dry them or saute them fresh in butter. Sometimes simple is best.


----------

